

Flappy48 - testrun
http://www.cnet.com.au/flappy48-is-a-work-of-diabolical-genius-339347116.htm

======
twic
50% Flappy Bird, 30% 2048, 30% Snake; the additional 10% is borrowed from the
remaining minutes of your life.

~~~
codecondo
no power of will?

~~~
alttab
5% pleasure, 15% pain? 100% reason to remember the name?

------
cclogg
Okay wow the meta-joke on these games is getting to pretty intense levels lol.
On a technical level though, I found this game extremely hard while using
space-bar, but very easy with mouse clicks. It seems to jump differently or
something.

~~~
MarkTee
I noticed this too, even though I'm using a laptop. The space bar feels
"floatier" to me.

~~~
myhf
Space bar will flap higher if you hold it longer. Mouse click always flaps the
same amount.

~~~
Broxxar
Dev here, can't believe I'm just reading this now. This is indeed a bug. Thank
you based hackernews.

------
asharpe
Ruining productivity since 2014 - and I thought I had kicked my 2048 habit

~~~
anon4
Oh thank god this is in Unity's "runs evereywhere where it's windows" web
player. For a second I was worried.

~~~
chrismorgan
Just wait. If it really _is_ good, there'll be an HTML version to sap your
time within a couple of days.

~~~
emillon
With "doges", probably.

------
edem
Do you have a version which works on Linux?

~~~
sillysaurus3

      sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install pipelight-multi
    
      sudo pipelight-plugin --enable unity3d.

~~~
listic
Is this alone supposed to enable Unity3D? Doesn't seem to work for me.

~~~
sillysaurus3
I forgot to mention those commands are for Ubuntu, sorry.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/23qthg/flappy_bird_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/23qthg/flappy_bird_combined_with_2048meet_flappy48/cgzs9hg)

~~~
listic
I do run Ubuntu (13.10 32-bit), but I don't see any effect.

    
    
        $ sudo pipelight-plugin --enable unity3d
        [sudo] password for nb: 
        Plugin unity3d is now enabled
    

No new extension was added to Chrome. How am I supposed to check whether Unity
works?

~~~
michaelmior
You won't get a new Chrome extension. If you want to see if Unity works, why
not try playing Flappy 48 since that was the original reason this was posted.

~~~
listic
Obviously, it doesn't work, that's why I tried to look if anything got
installed at all.

~~~
michaelmior
You asked how to check if it works, so it wasn't obvious to me that it wasn't
working. You can see if the plugin was installed by going to
chrome://plugins/. For whatever reason, things seemed to be more stable for me
in Firefox than in Chrome.

------
underlines
I am not good at writing code, but it seems logic to me to use something like
the HTML5 Phaser framework instead of unity, which 80% will not install
anyways because... well because the little hipsters in us dislikes Comic Sans
and proprietary plugins, right?

------
sakri
I'd like to imagine that this was partially inspired by my Flappy Text that I
made a few months ago :
[http://codepen.io/sakri/full/eukbC](http://codepen.io/sakri/full/eukbC) (full
screen) in editor
[http://codepen.io/sakri/pen/eukbC](http://codepen.io/sakri/pen/eukbC)

------
the_ancient
I am not installing yet another plugin.......

------
JoeAltmaier
This looks like the alien overlords constructing ever-more-convoluted tests to
see if the puny humans have evolved enough to learn the Higher Truths. Next:
Flappy48 while juggling Bitcoins and finding a taxi during surge pricing?

------
kartoffelmos
Fun concept, but the physics is way off.

Edit: I was using space instead of clicking the mouse. The mouse click is way
easier than using the space bar.

------
stefan_kendall3
Trailing blocks can get stuck and fall off. Clever.

------
nemasu
That is ... awesome.

------
anon4
Is anyone else bothered how cNet are referring to 2048 as a "Threes clone"?
The two games are very different and Cirulli himself mentioned that he created
2048 with no knowledge of Threes, only as a clone of a clone of 1024 which
really only took the "two tiles with the same numbers merge when they collide"
element from Threes.

~~~
renekooi
> which really only took the "two tiles with the same numbers merge when they
> collide" element from Threes

Which is the only element Threes has!

~~~
dasil003
It also has 1s and 2s merging with each other but not themselves.

The bottom line is that Threes is a much better game than any of the clones
I've played. There's a subtlety and polish to the gameplay that is missing
from the others. It's obvious they spent a lot of time perfecting everything
from the tile distribution to where they spawn and how they merge.

~~~
zimpenfish
It's very polished ... but. The start animation? Needs to die. Showing me a
game which then turns out to be finished when I try and swipe? Bad UX. Score
totalling animation? Cute the first couple of times, very annoying thereafter.
Swiping and signing? Again, cute for a couple of times rapidly turning into a
rancid waste of time when you want to play again (yes, I know you can set this
to autosign now but ...)

It's just not smooth enough from start -> play -> restart -> restart to be a
good casual gaming experience. It's start -> thud -> thud -> play -> thud ->
thud -> restart -> right, back to 2048 then.

~~~
dasil003
So the start screen, menu, and all metagame aspects are more important than
gameplay to you? Okay, if that's what you value.

~~~
zimpenfish
When they take up a substantial fraction of the time playing a casual game?
Yes, they become important. If I can't pick it up and quickly play N games
whilst I'm on the train of a morning, I'm not interested, sorry. If I wanted
long load times and faff between games, I have a whole Steam library full of
that.

~~~
dasil003
So you have to tap twice in between games instead of once. If this is anything
approaching a significant fraction of your time playing Threes, _then you are
terrible at it_. It takes a good 10-20 minutes to get up to a 768 or 1536.

